# DAY 62-63



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

My pregnant cat who is approx. on day 62-63 went to the cat lit and apart from the fact that her poo was soft their was also this sort of white creamy stuff?? Does is it mean she is giving birth? Please help


----------



## lunatora (Apr 7, 2005)

It means her plug has come away, so birth wont be to far away

hope this helps


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

She has also vomited and she is constantly going in and out of her cat lit.

Could she be delivering tonight?


----------

